# HGVC Club Points conversion to HHonors for Resale Purchases



## jrdc (Jul 28, 2007)

Just took the HGVC tour at the Las Vegas Strip & wanted to verify a couple of things I don't think to be true.

 - Is lifetime HHonors Silver VIP (with no expiration of HHonors points) available as an HGVC owner regardless of purchase method (part of the membership transfer fee?)?

 - Is conversion of HGVC Club Points to HHonors points available for resale purchases or strictly for developer purchases?

Thanks!


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 28, 2007)

HGVC is one of the best companies for their treatment of resale buyers. Resale buyers get all HGVC benifits except "Elite Status".

so all HGVC owners are silver VIP and all HGVC owners can trade their HGVC intervals in for Hilton Hotel points "Hilton honors"

PS all people who get a Hilton branded credit card also get silver VIP so IMHO it doesn't mean much.


----------



## jrdc (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response, Bill.  That's what I thought.

I don't care much about Elite status, but was being told (by the developer, of course) that lifetime HHonors Silver & Club Points conversion to HHonors points with no expiration of HHonors points was only available through developer purchase.


----------



## DEROS (Jul 29, 2007)

*Being a HH VIP*



jrdc said:


> Just took the HGVC tour at the Las Vegas Strip & wanted to verify a couple of things I don't think to be true.
> 
> - Is lifetime HHonors Silver VIP (with no expiration of HHonors points) available as an HGVC owner regardless of purchase method (part of the membership transfer fee?)?
> 
> Thanks!



The short answer is yes.

My experience with HHonors: I am card carrying HHonors American Express Card holder.  From 2003- April 2007 I was a Diamond VIP.  I still have enough point to be a Gold VIP holder until April of 2009.  (it has to do with the moving 12month point window that determines level thing)

Saying all that, the benefits  of being a gold or diamond is really not much.  The best is the free breakfast for each of the registered guest in the rooms your renting (max 2 rooms) (In the brochure it says Member and one other but I usually get a coupon for each registered guest.  I always bring family to my vacations).  However, quality of breakfast differs from hotel to hotel.  Hilton Hawaiian Village has one of the best and Double Tree in Waikiki had one of the worse.  Once in awhile I was able to check out late, but the majority of the time Hilton could not accommodate.  Silver VIP does not get the free breakfast, at least at the Hilton Waikoloa that was true.  There was a big sign out side the breakfast room that stated Gold and Diamond VIP members only.

However, the benefits  only apply if you are staying in the hotel.  If you are staying in the timeshare resort, then you get nothing.  So, unless you see yourself trading for HHonors point and staying in a Hilton hotel then VIP membership may not be a buying point.

BTW when I say Hilton Hotel; it includes the Embassy, Double Tree, Conrad, Homewood Suites, etc...

Hope this little insight helps
DEROS
HHonors member since 1999


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 29, 2007)

One cavet about exchaning HGVC for HHonors points...you must do it in advance of the year you have points for.  In otherwords, I can't take the remaining 300 HGVC points I have left over for 2007 now and convert them into HHonors points.   IF I want that option I'm supposed to do that prior to the start of the year.  

I COULD convert my 2008 points now in 2007 if I chose.  Not to be too confusing...but I can take those 300 points and "rescue" them for a fee and apply them (aka bank them) to be used in 2008.   

HGVC is a great system.   However before you buy from the developer, take a gander at the prices on Ebay and Redweek.   That will give you an idea of the resale market.


----------



## Seth Nock (Jul 30, 2007)

UWSurfer said:


> One cavet about exchaning HGVC for HHonors points...you must do it in advance of the year you have points for.  In otherwords, I can't take the remaining 300 HGVC points I have left over for 2007 now and convert them into HHonors points.   IF I want that option I'm supposed to do that prior to the start of the year.
> 
> I COULD convert my 2008 points now in 2007 if I chose.  Not to be too confusing...but I can take those 300 points and "rescue" them for a fee and apply them (aka bank them) to be used in 2008.
> 
> HGVC is a great system.   However before you buy from the developer, take a gander at the prices on Ebay and Redweek.   That will give you an idea of the resale market.



You can convert current year points as well.  It would be at the ratio of 20 for 1 instead of 23 for 1.  It should be used for a current year reservation.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks Seth...I've learned something today!


----------



## larsok (Sep 26, 2007)

Seth Nock said:


> You can convert current year points as well.  It would be at the ratio of 20 for 1 instead of 23 for 1.  It should be used for a current year reservation.



Hello,

I am looking into a purchase of a HGVC week, mainly to be able to convert HGVC points into HHonors ponits on a regular basis.
Now reading your post my question is, will HHonors points from HGVC points have an expiration different from "normal" HHonors points?

My idea was to regularly convert HGVC into HHonors points and accumulate HHonors points over several years. Will that be possible with a resale purchase?

Thank you in advance for your answers. This message board is really a great source of information! 

Best Regards 
Lars


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 26, 2007)

larsok said:


> Now reading your post my question is, will HHonors points from HGVC points have an expiration different from "normal" HHonors points?


No, all points will never expire as long as you are a Silver member.


> My idea was to regularly convert HGVC into HHonors points and accumulate HHonors points over several years. Will that be possible with a resale purchase?


Yes it is possible, but not a very good use of your points, IMHO.  Also, even though your HHonors points never expire, Hilton devalues those points over the years by raising the number of points needed for stays in their various categories.  So in collecting them over several years, you will loose "buying power" of those points.

Kurt


----------



## larsok (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you for your answers!

I understand that you can always convert (a fraction or all of) next years Club Points into HHonors Points in advance at a conversion rate of 23:1.

But how about converting the (left-over) Club Points of the current year into HHonors Points. Some people here suggested, this was possible at a lower conversion rate of 20:1. Is this information verified?

I checked the member guide and couldn't find anything about it.

The member guide is available at http://www.hgvc.com/mg


----------



## sml2181 (Sep 27, 2007)

You can make hotel reservations with current year's points for the current year only. There is a 69$ fee to do this, and a fee for the reservation (I think 49$). The conversion is indeed 1:20

Then, you can decide to cancel the whole reservation and the points will come into you HH account and they will never expire.

When you cancel - you will have to cancel the reservation, but you will also have to cancel the Reward Certificate which is sent to you after making the reservation. This Reward Certificate will otherwise expire a year after the reservation was originally made.

Hope that makes sense to you.

I assume you do know that Germany has a HH credit card.
Hilton HHonors Credit Card from Bayerische Landesbank


----------



## larsok (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Bootser (Sep 27, 2007)

jrdc said:


> Just took the HGVC tour at the Las Vegas Strip & wanted to verify a couple of things I don't think to be true.
> 
> - Is lifetime HHonors Silver VIP (with no expiration of HHonors points) available as an HGVC owner regardless of purchase method (part of the membership transfer fee?)?
> 
> ...



Check out this thread as well for a good discussion.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52562


----------

